# Cincinnati Area Stripers?



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey all - I was wondering how you would fish for stripers/hybrids from shore. I am totally shorebound, but I enjoy fishing the Ohio (although it's impossible to find cheap parking). These fish are new to me, but I have caught a few small fries on a crappie/skipjack setup. Do these fish generally run deep or away from shore? I'm wanting to hook into at least +16". Again, I'm new to this type of fish and I'm from the Cincinnati area. Any help or suggestions would be great! Thanks and tight lines!


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

I fish for stripers in the Ohio, but I have a boat. I would concentrate on creek mouths and backwater. I don't know of any specific spots to bank fish. I generally catch them on shad type crankbaits. I know some people that catch them on chicken liver.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Not sure about fishing from the banks for stippers but I have sen them caught . The big thing is you can fish from both Ohio & ky's bank with your Ohio license. With that in mind you can park for free over on the Newprt park area at the mouth of the Licking river. On the Covington side you can park for 2 hours from 6 a.m. till 6 P.m. After 6 P.M. it is free the rest of the night. I do know there are white bass on the Covington point when casting into the Ohio. Odds are stripper are also fedding on the shad & white bass. Good luck Norb


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I've fished the covington side where the licking river meets the Ohio. I've caught some small stripers while just testing my crappie set up (how it looks in the water). I hear there are some big cats/stripers in there, but I seem so limited without a boat. Anyway, perhaps I'll give it a shot. As far as the set up for stripers....what would you all suggest?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I went over to The Covington point last Friday evening to check out if any shad or skipjacks were showing up. One guy was fishing about 3040 ft. downt river from the steps. When he came up to head home I asked him how he did. He said he caught a mess of 2-3 pound strippers. His bait was night crawlers. It looked like he had a fairly long rod & reel set up . SO I think he was cast out and down stream but not sure. There nay be more info on stripper fishing in the forums on different fish on this site. I never have fished for strippers but got jabbed buy one's gill a number of years ago not a good feeling. good luck Norb


----------

